# Paper Mache Day One



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally the day has arrived! 

View attachment 193454


Supplies gathered. The paste, strips, foam brushes, and the form. The cat food bag makes a good work surface. 

View attachment 193455


Let the mess begin! Since I'm using a brush to apply the strips, I need to add a layer of paste for the strips to adhere to. Note: if applying strips by dipping them in the paste, you do not need to do this. I just find the brush method to be quicker and less messy. 

View attachment 193456


I apply the first layer of strips in a criss-cross pattern. I learned this from the Stolloween site (see previous post). In the past I'd run one layer of strips vertically and the next horizontally and so on until I achieved the desired thickness, letting each layer dry before adding the next. By using this new method, I find that the strips intertwine better, leaving me with a stronger finished product with less layers. 

View attachment 193457


Apply additional strips in the same fashion, covering the surface completely. Move the form to expose a bare area and repeat the process. You'll notice my paste is slightly on the thick side. That's just a personal preference - you may prefer a thinner paste.

View attachment 193458


Finished! Since I'm working on a head, I prefer to do the face and top of the head last. I find that the finish product ends up being smoother that way.

View attachment 193459


One of the duct tape skull forms

View attachment 193460


One skull down! When it comes to doing the eye sockets and nasal cavity, I rip and tear strips so they will conform to the facial features better. 

View attachment 193461

View attachment 193462


Two new candidates

View attachment 193463


Cover with aluminum foil, trying not to create any tears. Though not evident in this picture, I did secure the loose edges of the foil with tape before I began adding strips. I was using Dollar Tree foil for these. A better quality of foil usually will conform to the shape better and not have to be taped. Apply strips over the surface of the foil. 

View attachment 193464


Another new candidate! Since I'm attempting to make the head of a 10-year old child, I remembered that I had this mannequin head that I use at work. It seems to be smaller than the form made from the wig head so it may work better. I covered this with foil and added strips just as I did with the others.

View attachment 193465


Day one completed!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice! Noticed you use the brush method on your paper mache. . . Is it an better, or is it just cleaner? I've actually been curious about using it myself.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I find that the brush method is much cleaner but I don't really see any difference in the finished product when compared to one where you dip the strips into the paste. I usually end up with my fingers coated in paste when using the brush method but not to the extreme that they were before. I can't tell you how many times I've had to use a toothpick and a toothbrush to clean my wedding ring. LOL


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't particularly wear rings, but I do feel your pain when the paste gets in the crevices of my leather bracelets. Lol
And for some reason, I'm only just noticing the furry cutie in the background. . . reminds me of one of my baby-kitties here


----------

